# 22/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, week 21 is a wrap now. Time to fire up week 22. As always, make sure to review the rules and only post photos that are taken within the time frame of the current challenge thread. 

This week's theme is:

CLOSE-UP

Get in close and take a close-up shot of something. Fill the frame with something small. If you have a macro lens, or macro feature on your camera, use 'em. If not, shoot as close as you can and maybe crop a little.


----------



## Browtine (Nov 16, 2010)

Still having trouble with folks posting old photos that were not taken during the time frame of the challenge thread they are posting them to. I hate to have them removed, but the whole reason for this thing is to encourage everyone to get out and shoot more photos. I've got tons of photos on CD's and on my hard drive that would work great for some of the themes we've used, but that would defeat the whole purpose here.

So I ask again... Please refrain from posting photos taken outside the currently running thread's time frame.


----------



## Niner (Nov 17, 2010)

Taken just this evening!


Sometimes you feel like a nut......


----------



## cornpile (Nov 18, 2010)

*Locust tree beard*


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2010)

Funny how all of a sudden I have a hankerin for PECAN PIE 

Well here's my close up 
Candle Flame


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2010)

Good start guys!  Nice close-ups!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 18, 2010)

i was sittin' under this tree waiting for ethan to get out of school and figured these would make a neat close up shot. i could not decide between the fresh or the spent one so i kind of combined em !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2010)

*close-up*

Wanted to try and get some color into the shot . . .


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 18, 2010)

i like that color !!! jelly beans would be cool too !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i like that color !!! jelly beans would be cool too !!!



You are right about that - but I won't eat the wax crayons!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i like that color !!! jelly beans would be cool too !!!


 
Now that's what the challenge is all about THINKIN and yep jelly beans would be cool but I'd of had most of them eatin before I got the shot 



wvdawg said:


> You are right about that - but I won't eat the wax crayons!


 

Me neither 

Great shots folks


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2010)

Great close-ups yall!


----------



## Browtine (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool shots! And glad most of us wouldn't still eat crayons.


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2010)

What ? Y'all don't eat crayons?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2010)

Friday was my daughter's birthday so her daddy brought her some flowers home. It was so sweet.


----------



## carver (Nov 21, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Friday was my daughter's birthday so her daddy brought her some flowers home. It was so sweet.



Hope she had a fun B'day,full of love and presents.Great shot of her flowers too!


----------



## carver (Nov 21, 2010)

I see this everyday.


----------



## Topwater (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hula Dancer Lure*

Hula Dancer Lure


----------



## Topwater (Nov 21, 2010)

*Cool Flower*

Crickett that is a cool flower shot!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2010)

carver said:


> Hope she had a fun B'day,full of love and presents.Great shot of her flowers too!





Topwater said:


> Crickett that is a cool flower shot!



Thanks y'all!

Carver she had a great birthday. We actually celebrated last weekend. This Saturday I took her to American Girl to get her 1st American Girl Doll. For those of you that don't have a little girlor grand daughter between the ages of 5-11. This is a must have doll to them. They are a really big deal to little girls. Anyways she was super excited about getting her 1st one. I will have to take a photo of her w/ her doll & share it w/ y'all.


----------



## Booger2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hmm...which one?*


----------



## Shug (Nov 21, 2010)

great pictures fokes


----------



## Browtine (Nov 21, 2010)

Great shots! Hopefully I can get a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Browtine (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I missed another one. Between having "Asthmatic Bronchitis" and having sick kids I just couldn't get it done. Oh well, we had some great entries.


----------

